# Retouret - Geneve



## Alpis (Dec 7, 2012)

I found a very fine *Retouret* clock in bronze, squared, glazed on four faces, white enamel with Arabic numerals with calendar (day and date). Should be made 1890-1900? Ca 8 x 6 x 5 cm.

I am interrested in the year of production and mechanism system (type) or any info about the clock or fabricant you can give me.

:help:

Thank you


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

pictures always help ;-)


----------



## Alpis (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Alpis (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice looking piece. Would you be considering replacing the date pointer and carry handle? A visit to a competent watch/clockmaker might help to throw light on it.

The period you mention ties in with dates on other Retouret signed pieces thrown up by a quick Google search (address 18 Grand Quai 18) - and a reference to "Retouret, Fabricant Ã Paris et GenÃ¨ve"

These needle-in-haystack searches can be fun but time consuming. Good luck!


----------



## Alpis (Dec 7, 2012)

thank You wery much for help. I will try by some "older" watchmaker, who has still fun for some repairs.

Wish to all Happy holidays!


----------

